# Free Patterns / Good Site



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

http://kelbournewoolens.com/freepatterns/patternsbytype

Here is another web site with free patterns. Hope you find something you like.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

nice patterns, thank you! I downloaded almost every one of them


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks, bookmarked to look at later!


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## neneknitter (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you I love the owl mittens!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you for the link. It's a great resource.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing. I fell in love with the owl mittens. Downloaded and waiting on my never ending to do list. :thumbup:


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Owl mittens? I gotta check this out ... love owls. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Great site! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Nice site!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Lovely patterns,thanks for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice site and easy to get around, thanks.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for this link! Bookmarked already!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you.......lovely site.......the baby pattern Lucille is just what I spent the last 3 weeks looking for :thumbup:


julielacykntr said:


> http://kelbournewoolens.com/freepatterns/patternsbytype
> 
> Here is another web site with free patterns. Hope you find something you like.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, some beautiful patterns, like I need more of them, won't live long enough to make all that's bookmarked.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice thanks for sharing !


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Found lots and lots that I liked so of course I had to print them !


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks Julie I like her colourways as well as patterns.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

GinB said:


> Thank you for the link. It's a great resource.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

There are some nice ones.


----------

